# A bargain at Walmart made my day.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 4, 2021)

I know many of you ladies buy brand name shoes but I'm not all that particular as long as they fit and feel good. I also have big feet, a size10 ,and sometimes I can't find my size. Today I was walking through Walmart and found these. 
How could I not buy them? Even if I get a few months out of them I'll be ahead of the game. We will see next winter.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I know many of you ladies buy brand name shoes but I'm not all that particular as long as they fit and feel good. I also have big feet, a size10 ,and sometimes I can't find my size. Today I was walking through Walmart and found these.
> How could I not buy them? Even if I get a few months out of them I'll be ahead of the game. We will see next winter. View attachment 163325View attachment 163326


Wow, for a dollar I'd buy 2 pair!


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Wow, for a dollar I'd buy 2 pair!


yes I would have too....( not my style  but in your situation I definitely would have bought 2..)...go back there tomorrow and get some more...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 4, 2021)

They look like they'd make for great gardening footwear!


----------

